# When is a fischeri not a fischeri?



## abax (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a schlimii, Seymour and what is labelled a fischeri
in bloom. All three look significantly alike with the exception of the leaves and the lack of fragrance. The
so-called fischeri has no fragrance, the leaves are somewhat wider and the inflor. is a bit taller. Well, the
bloom is overall a bit larger. I've been trolling around
the 'net for photos of fischeri and can see there's quite
a bit of variation. Is there any obvious differences that
I can see to tell if my plant is, in fact, fischeri?

*please don't ask for photos. Himself traded my Galaxy
phone for an LG4 and it's terrible and won't talk to my
computer.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 7, 2016)

upload to one drive, then onto computer


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2016)

Can you get tapatalk for your phone? You can directly upload pictures to the forum page, pics are stored on tapatalk server. Don't know how long, but for snaps easy answer


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2016)

(Hijack) Suppose their server goes out, or starts to require funding!?


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2016)

For just snapshots I'm not too worried about pics disappearing
There is a paid version but I'm using free one. If they charge in future then I can fall back on uploading to server and posting from computer


----------



## trdyl (Mar 7, 2016)

Angela,

You might find the second post in the following thread link helpful:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39161&highlight=fischerii


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you, Ted. The whole thread shed light on the issue.
I wrote to Laima to ask if she had a fisch. and she'd bought a flask that turned out to be schlimii from Decker. Whoops! I'll take a closer look at the staminode and
fenestrations tomorrow, but I'm pretty sure it's schlimii...
but I could with luck be wrong.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2016)

Phrag schlimii and fischeri are pretty distinct. Good luck.


----------



## Hien (Mar 9, 2016)

abax said:


> Thank you, Ted. The whole thread shed light on the issue.
> I wrote to Laima to ask if she had a fisch. and she'd bought a flask that turned out to be schlimii from Decker. Whoops! I'll take a closer look at the staminode and
> fenestrations tomorrow, but I'm pretty sure it's schlimii...
> but I could with luck be wrong.


 From whom did you get your fischeri ?


----------

